# Lighting for Glosso in a 10 gallon



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone has grown Glosso in a 10 gallon or similar sized aquarium. How much light did you use? I am also wondering what you fertilized and if you injected CO2. I've got 5.4wpg over my 10 gallon right now and wondering if that will work. Still trying to understand WPG in small tanks.


----------



## DANIELSON (Sep 19, 2010)

WPG is even a bigger rough estimate for smaller tanks. I have a coralife duel 
t5NO over a 20G long tank which is roughly the same distance from top to substrate and my glosso grows well without CO2. I dont add cause its my shrimp tank and i get freaked out about CO2 and shrimp. I do add some excel and dose ferts though. If you did set up a CO2 system (a DIY would work well in a 10G) you would see a big improvement in its growth. Mine is growing but it kinda slow. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

A 20g long is 30 inches across so are you using the 36'' 78W fixture? That would give 3.9WPG which is tons of light. Hopefully my 5.4 will be fine but I guess we'll see how it works. 

I'm glad you said you dont use CO2 and still have growth. I will probably end up dosing the same ferts as my 15 gallon just for the glosso. I'm mainly wondering what glosso needs to grow and can live without. I'm contemplating making DIY CO2 for this tank or just using Excel. I will only have my male betta and some snails. Thanks for the reply!


----------

